# Halfords shettleston closing down sale brilliant bargins !!



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Halfords shettleston is closing down forever on the 31st December prices reduced then a further 50% off!!

I got:

Turtle wax ice xl drying towel
Meguiars nxt generation speed Detailer 
G3 proffesional clay bar kit 
Meguiars cleaner wax 


All for £10!!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

What a bargain :thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

They also had a alipine headunit stalk adapter for a penny if its any good to anyone haha


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to be going on everyday to see it there's anything new being added to it, if anyone need any specific let me know and all see if they have it and let you know the price ad can post it to you at your cost


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Going to be going on everyday to see it there's anything new being added to it, if anyone need any specific let me know and all see if they have it and let you know the price ad can post it to you at your cost


What a nice gesture, top man :thumb:


----------



## honestman (Oct 4, 2012)

Cracking find that.

Was just in my local Halfords today and couldn't resist buying this










reduced to half price of £49.99. Don't know whether to give it to my youngest or try and fit it to my drivers seat lol.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

honestman said:


> Cracking find that.
> 
> Was just in my local Halfords today and couldn't resist buying this
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, that is the coolest thing I've ever seen!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

I need to get one!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:lol: thats great, want one as my office chair :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Holy Batchair, that is brilliant


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha that's amazing, I want one haha and they also had karcher turbo lances for 25p


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

What's on offer, is it only cleaning products? What about tools n stuff?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

They're was aload of different things mate didnt see any tools as I would have bought some of them aswell haha


AeroHot said:


> What's on offer, is it only cleaning products? What about tools n stuff?


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm after a Karcher Vario Lance, think I might take a trip over this weekend n see what I can find, cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Going to be going on everyday to see it there's anything new being added to it, if anyone need any specific let me know and all see if they have it and let you know the price ad can post it to you at your cost


Mate I'd be really interested if they have the Megs headlight restorer kit thing reduced to silly money!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Didn't see any mate I got a £100 timing light, 10 litres of screenwash an 2 wheel clothes for £29 and my pal got the autoglym clay kit for £6


Leebo310 said:


> Mate I'd be really interested if they have the Megs headlight restorer kit thing reduced to silly money!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

wouldnt mind a megs interior brush if they still have them like this one:

http://www.performancemotorcare.com...ld_Class_All_Surface_Interior_Brush__285.html


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

cant complain with that


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Didn't see any mate I got a £100 timing light, 10 litres of screenwash an 2 wheel clothes for £29 and my pal got the autoglym clay kit for £6


Ah cheers for checking mate! If you're heading back there at all, would massively appreciate you keeping an eye out for it if that's ok??


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ye no problem mate will be heading back everyday as there shelfs are still full of un reduced items plus tools aren't on sale yet so waiting on them going on sale


Leebo310 said:


> Ah cheers for checking mate! If you're heading back there at all, would massively appreciate you keeping an eye out for it if that's ok??


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Ye no problem mate will be heading back everyday as there shelfs are still full of un reduced items plus tools aren't on sale yet so waiting on them going on sale


Superb, cheers mate!


----------

